# Spark Plugs - NGK IRIDIUM IX (BKR7EIX)



## A2L90E (Apr 1, 2002)

I know this topic has been debated ad-naseum. I did a search and did not get a clear and concise answer but people generally have good things to say about the NGK IRIDIUM IX (BKR7EIX) plugs. From what I have read these are one heat range colder than the VW stock plugs. 

The car: 2007 GTI, bone stock, 38k miles
The climate: NJ

Are these OK to run in my car or should I just go with the Bosch stock plugs and call it a day? 

Thanks in advance for any opinions/experiences. :thumbup:


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

You don't need colder plugs for a stock car.

Not even for a stage 2 K03....

Just get the factory plugs and your car will work at its best. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

According to some cross reference tables the 7 heat range NGK plugs are one colder.

According to NGK themselves they list the 7 heat range as a direct stock replacement.


----------



## A2L90E (Apr 1, 2002)

Thanks for the advice. :thumbup:

Just to close the loop on this thread, I emailed NGK to to inquire on which application would be the equivalent of the Bosch plug I would get at the dealer. The response back was PFR7SEG (stock number at store is 1675) and this was a platinum plug. 

I replied to their email and asked for the Laser Iridium and Laser Iridium IX applications for my car and the response back was "we don't offer those lines for your application." 

I will probably just go with the PFR7SEG's that NGK recommends.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> According to some cross reference tables the 7 heat range NGK plugs are one colder.
> 
> According to NGK themselves they list the 7 heat range as a direct stock replacement.



That's because VW updated the spark plugs last year for the 2.0T's. In the older NGK literature, the PFR6Q was the equivalent to the old stock Bosch plugs.


----------



## seroki (Jan 25, 2010)

A2L90E said:


> I know this topic has been debated ad-naseum. I did a search and did not get a clear and concise answer but people generally have good things to say about the NGK IRIDIUM IX (BKR7EIX) plugs. From what I have read these are one heat range colder than the VW stock plugs.
> 
> The car: 2007 GTI, bone stock, 38k miles
> The climate: NJ
> ...


I've never been happy with Bosch plugs, I've always stuck with either NGK or Denso Iridiums, typically the long life ones... As long as the gap is right on the plug you shouldnt have any problems. Just replaced mine with Denso Iridiums, seems to be doing good. 

IIRC Typically Copper/Iridium plugs have a better spark. With the Copper plugs lasting not nearly as long as the Platinum/Iridium plugs. Platinum plugs dont have as good of a spark but last longer, Iridiums have the best of both worlds, both long life and good spark.

Edit: Typically good to stay in the stock heat range unless your running BT or Meth


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

BsickPassat said:


> That's because VW updated the spark plugs last year for the 2.0T's. In the older NGK literature, the PFR6Q was the equivalent to the old stock Bosch plugs.



Which older NGK literature? Did you check the right engine code?

Its been a 7 range as stock according to NGK for a long long time now. There is one random application on the current guide listed as a 6, but I have gone through the global app guides for several years that list a 7 heat range for the bpy 2.0t with the exception of the random I think 07 jetta it shows a 6, actually just checked its only the 07 GLI that seems to still list the 6, the standard jetta now shows the 7.

If you go by the literature on ngk.com which is NOT in anyway shape or form relate to NGK it shows the 6 because they are using the cross reference tables to the stock bosch plug.


Regardless of anything the manufacture of the plug says that the 7 range is = to stock, that is the info you should go on.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

I'd give these NGK's a shot. PFR7S8EG VW PN: 06H 905 601 A

Latest NGK plug for the 2.0t.

Dave


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

crew219 said:


> I'd give these NGK's a shot. PFR7S8EG VW PN: 06H 905 601 A
> 
> Latest NGK plug for the 2.0t.
> 
> Dave


and they don't misfire in the winter time, like many have experienced with the BKR7E...


----------



## texasmkv (Sep 17, 2013)

sorry for digging up an old thread, first google result and I just made an account a few days ago so...

I've been running these plugs for over a year and a half and hate em, I guess when I got them I wanted new fresh plugs for a hot climate but should have taken them out immediately as there was noticeable power loss.

I'm looking to go back to stock now (hope I kept them!) as the car really ran much better.

This is an unmodded 08 gti.


----------

